# Skunk + Ferret = Happiness



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

After a greay trup up to Cumbria to meet Lennie I came home with a new baby ferret fluff. She hasnt got a name yet (shame on me!) so suggestions are welcome. 
I was thinking of Tonks because she makes a little honking noice when she's excited :lol:

Ein the skunk loves her and they spend aaaall last night chasing each other round the room.

Breakfast this morning:









Ein says "Watcha doin' babythang?":









The baby trying to sneak some skunk food:


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Aww I love the name Tonks :no1:

So cute !!!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

60 views and one reply?! I will tell my babies you all hate them :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

You're not feeding your ikkle skunky raisins are you? They're as dangerous as grapes you know. 

It's cute they get on together though.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Raisins? Eeep no! The dried fruits you can see are cranberries and blueberries, not that he gets many of those either.


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

they are major cute!!i would love to get a skunk at some point in the future.thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

everytime i see a skunk, i am wanting one more


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i like tonks! beautifull ferret and skunk :no1:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

glidergirl said:


> You're not feeding your ikkle skunky raisins are you? They're as dangerous as grapes you know.
> 
> It's cute they get on together though.


They maybe as dangerous as grapes because thats what raisins are (dried grapes):lol2:



Anyway lovely skunk and ferret Han. Ferret looks quite nice didn't realize people had them in the house. Do they not smell at all??


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

awwwwww so cute! !! 

i love ferrets.. and skunks. 

i really want a skunk now... but we can't really have one, cuz we have a springer, and 2 cats (cat and kitten) who have the run of the house.. so Mason thinks it wouldn't work  

oh, and Tonks is a great name!  

sami


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

fazer600sy said:


> They maybe as dangerous as grapes because thats what raisins are (dried grapes):lol2:


Hehe those were my thoughts Sy. Better safe than sorry though, not everyone knows about the dangers of grapes.



> Anyway lovely skunk and ferret Han. Ferret looks quite nice didn't realize people had them in the house. Do they not smell at all??


That ferret is a jill, they dont really smell indoors, entire hobs STINK though. I do have outdoor ferrets too and Tonks was bound for the garden but the skunk decided she was clearly meant as a plaything for him!

The hob she was meant to keep company is below:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

So females don't stink like the males. 

Looks like a nice companion for your Skunk, but the poor hob will miss out now.:smile:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Im already in the process of finding him another friend


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

fazer600sy said:


> They maybe as dangerous as grapes because thats what raisins are (dried grapes):lol2:


Thanks for sharing that piece of wisdom with us! You'd be surprised at the number of people ask if it's ok to feed raisins even though grapes are off the menu!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

glidergirl said:


> Thanks for sharing that piece of wisdom with us! You'd be surprised at the number of people ask if it's ok to feed raisins even though grapes are off the menu!


Why am I not surprised! Some people just arent very keen on engaging brain before mouth eh?! :lol:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

lovely pictures! and also loving the excuse to get another lil baby pendlehog 
*takes a notepad and learns from the master*

Katie


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Jills barely smell (to whomever asked).
Hmm, Mustelidae related name... Hmm. This may require more thought than naming your tri-coloured hog.


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

very nice ferret nice to see they get along


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

AWWWW!Sooo cute!Love em!Wish I owned them two!I realy want a skunk how much do they cost?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Saff said:


> AWWWW!Sooo cute!Love em!Wish I owned them two!I realy want a skunk how much do they cost?


Anywhere from £400 upwards.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

WELL CUTE!! i would love a skunk but the other half has said no more pets!! have 9 already in a 2 bed and we rent so we srent supposed to have any! wooops!


----------

